# Help !!! Am I Normal ?



## Carlos (Apr 20, 2011)

*Whats Normal ??? (espresso fix per day)*​
1-2323.08%2-4753.85%5-717.69%7+215.38%


----------



## Carlos (Apr 20, 2011)

My name is Carlos & I'm an addict, I think I'm past the 1st first stage of denial so looking to start a support group "espresso anonymous".

I think we will all need support so lets start a mentoring buddy based programme









I use about 6 times a day, always a double shot & Ill do just about anything to get my fix. I'm even ashamed to admit I have even been Known to get my fix from subway







obviously this has only happened a couple of times & I'm not proud.

Please vote so I know I'm not alone...... hjakakauueu oh my god its happening.......jduue I cant even type properly hfhjKIWIO my hands are shaking, my mouth is dry MUST HAVE ESPRESSO


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

i fall into the staggering 7+ category, if were counting lattes of course, i drink anywhere up to 10 a day depending on how long im in the house, im off to work in a min and im currently drinking my second double shot latte of the day, i justify it by telling myself that im a vegetarian after all so i need the protein from all that milk!

it gets worse when i get a new bit of equipment as it makes me believe i can improve, so i go on binges too! i am seriously trying to cut down though as it can make sleeping at night an issue which isnt good when you have to be up early


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dehydration and adrenal fatigue are 2 reasons why I stick to no more than 3 doubles per day. Usually It's only 2. I make sure I have 1 litre of water for every coffee. I do the same for every 2 units of alcohol.


----------



## MsMochacino (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi

When I started with Ms Silvia I had about 5-6 espressos a day. I've now cut it down to 3. Too much coffee and I can't sleep.

Is coffee really that dehydrating?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Coffee might not be as dehydrating as alchohol , however I like to stay hydrated for my strength training & gym activities. Too much coffee and I can feel myself drying out (mouth, eyes etc) , excessive toilet trips etc.


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

I too am an adonis and like to stay hydrated. I always have water to hand but just as close is my espresso. There is always a 2 grp Gaggia Deco fired up in the showroom at work and as soon as i get home i switch the Classic on. Still i stick within the 2 - 4 range so not to dehydrate too much. Check me out at http://www.justgiving.com/davidmartinc4c to see what i do. I love doing this almost as much as drinking fresh espresso.

Dave


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Difficult to say. Two doubles in the morning for sure, and then a few experiments add a little extra buzz. Just got an aeropress, and also discovered a brass Turkish cezve in the cupboard - a gift my wife received on a business trip ages ago and never expected to use. That and other games probably aboun to about 600mg of caffeine







Right on the border of too much according to some websites, and I too feel the need to sup copious pints of water, and clean my teeth more often. I'll cut back later.


----------



## Carlos (Apr 20, 2011)

So if my calculations are correct, I can never have too much coffee as long as I drink masses of water








I may learn to highly appreciate H2O but it will never quite steal my heart as the beautiful little bean has. I may survive on only water but will only truly be alive with coffee in my life


----------

